# Shoaling/Schooling fish?



## grandb3rry (16 Dec 2010)

I'm looking for shoaling/schooling fish for my 90 litre tank. Doesn't matter which fish as long as it is inexpensive type. I have iwagumi type aquarium.
If someone can help me with this dilemma I'd be grateful!

Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Dec 2010)

Can't go wrong with the good ol' Hengeli Rasbora (Trigonostigma hengeli).


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Dec 2010)

Hi Arthur

have you thought of rummy nose tetra's - these fish shoal well, the majority of tetra's shoal well.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (19 Dec 2010)

i got my first neons the other day and seeing them shoot across the tank is quite impressive.
got 10 wild greens for 8 quid too. 
i might buy another 10


----------



## Gfish (19 Dec 2010)

Nothing better than rummy nose tetras for shoaling and covering the whole tank  not all tetras I've had shoal up well. You could go with 2 shoals to offer a contrast. Black phantoms and rummy nose, for example.


----------



## mikeb210 (19 Dec 2010)

I used around 70 rummys in a 125g and it was beautiful. They were in constant motion around the tank. 

The tank was quite dark also so there was an excellent contrast with the bright white fish.


----------



## Radik (21 Dec 2010)

Try corydoras pygmaeus they are mid-swimmer corys very small and show nicely if you have around 15+ in your 90 liter. I bought them yesterday and they are even trying to swim with my celestial danios.


----------



## Ben M (23 Dec 2010)

+1 for rummynose tetras or Trigonostigma hengeli, these are 2 of the best schooling fish I've ever kept.


----------



## Luketendo (23 Dec 2010)

Radik said:
			
		

> Try corydoras pygmaeus they are mid-swimmer corys very small and show nicely if you have around 15+ in your 90 liter. I bought them yesterday and they are even trying to swim with my celestial danios.



I have to say they are very nice we got some in at work so naturally with 100 or 200 or something in a tank it was quite a sight.


----------



## grandb3rry (24 Dec 2010)

Thank you all for you kind replies! I'm still considering though (dong! makes stupid face)

To all:

Have a smashing Christmas and a Happy New Year. A lot of festive cheer to all of you! (try not to think about fish for a couple of days or so  hehe)


----------



## Radik (24 Dec 2010)

Lukendo can you make nice crisp photo of that tank? Must be stunning view. What tank size it is? Tx


----------



## Luketendo (25 Dec 2010)

Radik said:
			
		

> Lukendo can you make nice crisp photo of that tank? Must be stunning view. What tank size it is? Tx



It's only a small sales tank and unfortunately most of them have now sold! When I go back to work if there are some more I'll try and remember to take a picture on my phone. But we had anubias on wood in there and they would sit on the leaves and sort of shoal up in the corner of the tank.


----------



## mikeb210 (26 Dec 2010)

+1 on corydoras. My tank with the rummys had close to 20 emerald cories in it as well and they're constantly on the move always searching for a meal.


----------



## Mogster (27 Dec 2010)

I've got a shoal of 16 Praecox dwarf rainbows in my 35g planted tank, they look fantastic.


----------

